# Teryx bevel gear



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Has anybody had this happen to there teryx before. Started hearing a roaring sound one day coming from back side of motor and this is what i found to be the problem. I never heard a pop nothing ever slipped or anything. Bike has 1000 hard miles on it. Not mad about it just wondering if its happened to other folks.
FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

See it happen all the time with our bog trucks. No real rhyme or reason just seems to be normal to shear the edge of a tooth with everything our sport puts it through. That shaving then goes through the gear and pits and chips other teeth over time. Been upgrading everything slowly to 4340 chromolly gears to help solve the issue.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

The older arctic cat h1 motors use a helical cut gear which has a tendency to push apart when under load in reverse. Thus we all take it real easy when backing up esp in the mud. 

When they fail they typically knock a hole in the bottom of the engine. A real terrible way to end the ride. Arctic cat's fix is an updated pair of bevel gears that are straight cut which requires splitting the cases to replace. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Guess mine just figured it was time to go. Now i just gotta get the tool to remove the old ones and replace

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------

